# Sanremo 2016. I cantanti e i big in gara. I nomi. Date inizio e fine



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Carlo Conti, che sarà nuovamente il conduttore dell'edizione 2016 del Festival di Sanremo, che inizierà il 9 Febbraio e si chiuderà il 13 dello stesso mese, ha svelato, nel corso de L'Arena di Massimo Giletti, i nomi dei big che parteciperanno alla rassegna canora.

Eccoli, di seguito. Nomi degli artisti e titoli delle canzoni.


_Via da qui_ - *Deborah Iurato e Giovanni Caccamo*
_La borsa di una donna_ - *Noemi*
_Noi siamo infinito_ - *Alessio Bernabei*
_Il primo amore non si scorda mai - _*Enrico Ruggeri*
_Guardando il cielo_ - *Arisa*
_Wake Up_ - *Rocco Hunt*
_Mezzo respiro_ - *Dear Jack*
_Un giorno mi dirai _- *Stadio*
_Infinite volte_ - *Lorenzo Fragola*
_Il diluvio universale_ - *Annalisa*
_Blu_ - *Irene Fornaciari*
_Sogni e nostalgia_ - *Neffa*
_Di me e di te_ - *Zero Assoluto*
_Ora o mai più_ - *Dolcenera*
_Quando sono lontano_ - *Clementino*
_Cieli immensi_ - *Patty Pravo*
_Finalmente piove_ - *Valerio Scanu*
_Semplicemente_ - *Morgan e i Bluvertigo*
_Nessun grado di separazione_ - *Francesca Michielin*
_Vincere l'odio _- *Elio e le Storie Tese*


----------



## Hammer (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il nulla

Solo Ruggeri, Elio e Morgan


----------



## Nicco (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mai come quest'anno abbiamo leve nuovissime sulla scena.
Spero solo non vinca Fragola, sarebbe oltre che scontato anche ripetitivo e svilente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Pensate che è il mio lavoro e ignoro alcuni " cantanti " che leggo qui ...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

bene o male sono i soliti nomi di ogni anno. 

le varie arisa, noemi, annalisa sono delle habituè, bene gli elii e i Bluvertigo, poi vabbè la solita carrettata di gente uscita dai talent.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bene o male sono i soliti nomi di ogni anno.
> 
> le varie arisa, noemi, annalisa sono delle habituè, bene gli elii e i Bluvertigo, poi vabbè la solita carrettata di gente uscita dai talent.



1 e 3 chi sono ?


----------



## Danielsan (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ci poteva stare anche Mariottide.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 e 3 chi sono ?



debora iurato credo abbia vinto amici un paio d'anni fa, caccamo ha vinto sanremo giovani l'anno scorso ed è un protetto di caterina caselli, una che ha in mano una casa discografica che fa il bello e il cattivo tempo. 

Bernabei è l'ex cantante dei dear jack (altro gruppo uscito da amici) e i suoi ex soci hanno assoldato leiner (ex x-factor) come nuovo cantante.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> _Il primo amore non si scorda mai - _*Enrico Ruggeri*



Da quando, quest'estate, ho udito la sua terribile canzoncina dello spot Negroni provo un senso di soffocamento misto a spasmi ogni volta che lo sento nominare. Mi è veramente caduto un mito, non lo perdonerò mai


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Mai come quest'anno abbiamo leve nuovissime sulla scena.
> Spero solo non vinca Fragola, sarebbe oltre che scontato anche ripetitivo e svilente.



Occhio anche all'altro cocco delle ragazzine tutte un calore... Valerio Scanu. 

Quant'è quotata la polemica e successivo abbandono di Morgan???  

Elio secondo me torna troppo presto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> debora iurato credo abbia vinto amici un paio d'anni fa, caccamo ha vinto sanremo giovani l'anno scorso ed è un protetto di caterina caselli, una che ha in mano una casa discografica che fa il bello e il cattivo tempo.
> 
> Bernabei è l'ex cantante dei dear jack (altro gruppo uscito da amici) e i suoi ex soci hanno assoldato leiner (ex x-factor) come nuovo cantante.



Madre


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Spero vinca quella gnocca di Annalisa


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Spero vinca quella gnocca di Annalisa



Amico mio, abbiamo una passione in comune


----------



## Jaqen (14 Dicembre 2015)

Elio per sempre secondo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Spero vinca quella gnocca di Annalisa





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Amico mio, abbiamo una passione in comune



Siamo in tre ragazzi


----------



## beleno (14 Dicembre 2015)

A parte qualche artista gli altri mi sembrano veramente poca cosa. Detto questo, non guarderò Sanremo e non ascolto la radio, per cui pericolo scampato 



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Spero vinca quella gnocca di Annalisa



Vista ora, solo a me ricorda Miriam Leone?


----------



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2015)

Vittoria di Fragola con Elio secondo quotato 1.01


----------



## Mou (14 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Siamo in tre ragazzi



Quattro <3


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 e 3 chi sono ?



Caccamo sarà suo figlio






Direi che un gruppo in particolare da il valore della competizione.........


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Quattro <3



Fondiamo un fan club a questo punto


----------



## sion (14 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Quattro <3



5,ogni volta rimango affascinato


----------



## Hellscream (14 Dicembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> A parte qualche artista gli altri mi sembrano veramente poca cosa. Detto questo, non guarderò Sanremo e non ascolto la radio, per cui pericolo scampato
> 
> 
> 
> Vista ora, solo a me ricorda Miriam Leone?



Non esageriamo, Annalisa è bona, ma la Leone è proprio una f megagalattica


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Dicembre 2015)

Elio


----------



## wildfrank (15 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Conti, che sarà nuovamente il conduttore dell'edizione 2016 del Festival di Sanremo, che inizierà il 9 Febbraio e si chiuderà il 13 dello stesso mese, ha svelato, nel corso de L'Arena di Massimo Giletti, i nomi dei big che parteciperanno alla rassegna canora.
> 
> Eccoli, di seguito. Nomi degli artisti e titoli delle canzoni.
> 
> ...


*

*

Se Elio non esistesse la battaglia contro l'odio sarebbe già a buon punto.


----------



## Kazarian88 (10 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Spero vinca quella gnocca di Annalisa



magari. Oltre che gnocca è davvero brava la ragazza.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> 5,ogni volta rimango affascinato


Siamo in 6.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2016)

Un consiglio, visto che le canzoni di Sanremo vedo che non interessano: aprite un topic nella sezione della gnocca, almeno vediamo qualche foto


----------



## DannySa (13 Gennaio 2016)

Magari vincesse Annalisa, andrebbe pure all'Eurovision.
Altro che gli imbrattatori di muri dell'anno scorso..


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

Stasera inizia lo schifo.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stasera inizia lo schifo.




Non vedo l'ora 

Inoltre consiglio di non perdersi il mega spottone omo-lesbo-transgender-echipiùnehapiùnemetta preannuniciato da Elton John


----------



## DannySa (9 Febbraio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora
> 
> Inoltre consiglio di non perdersi il mega spottone omo-lesbo-transgender-echipiùnehapiùnemetta preannuniciato da Elton John



Bacio homo con Garko?
Bacetto lesbo tra le altre due?
Conti in delirio.
Il pubblico applaude, si alza in piedi.
Ora tocca a Elton cantare il suo nuovo singolo "We are gay, we are the world"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bacio homo con Garko?
> Bacetto lesbo tra le altre due?
> Conti in delirio.
> Il pubblico applaude, si alza in piedi.
> Ora tocca a Elton cantare il suo nuovo singolo "We are gay, we are the world"



Mancini guest star per completare il tutto.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora
> 
> Inoltre consiglio di non perdersi il mega spottone omo-lesbo-transgender-echipiùnehapiùnemetta preannuniciato da Elton John



Spettacolo pietoso degno del servizio pubblico alias Istituto Luce


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2016)

Guardo il festival solo per la canzone di elio, genio assoluto 

Boicotterò il passaggio di quel barbaro disumano di Elton john


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bacio homo con Garko?
> Bacetto lesbo tra le altre due?
> Conti in delirio.
> Il pubblico applaude, si alza in piedi.
> Ora tocca a Elton cantare il suo nuovo singolo "We are gay, we are the world"




Tu scherzi, ma nella calendarizzazione della discussione sulla legge e l'ospitata di Elton John ci vedo qualcosa di molto inquietante, roba appunto da Istituto Luce e di dittatura fascio-radical-chic.




Admin ha scritto:


> Spettacolo pietoso degno del servizio pubblico alias Istituto Luce



Almeno l'Istituto Luce di mussoliniana memoria era gratuito, la RAI invece ci estorce (questo è il termine giusto), pure il canone.


----------



## DannySa (9 Febbraio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi, ma nella calendarizzazione della discussione sulla legge e l'ospitata di Elton John ci vedo qualcosa di molto inquietante, roba appunto da Istituto Luce e di dittatura fascio-radical-chic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma sul serio una persona con figli (per dire) dovrebbe lasciar vedere ad un proprio figlio un programma in cui l'importante è far recepire il messaggio che i gay sono vittime, sono belli e tutti li amano? che devono avere per forza dei figli, devono sposarsi, bisogna far passare per forza il messaggio che essere gay è giusto.
Il problema non è nemmeno esserlo o meno, il problema è mandare un certo tipo di messaggio a persone influenzabili, quindi bambini o chi altro, del resto un gay nella società moderna che cos'è? una persona che ama essere vittima.
I documentari luce sono pure ben fatti, non molto tempo fa ho guardato un documentario sulla situazione dei gay durante il periodo fascista, in sostanza tutto il contrario di ciò che succede oggi, ciò che poteva influenzare in negativo la società veniva messo da parte in modo che non "contaminasse" le future generazioni (poi ovvio avevano altri metodi più o meno consoni).
Non so bene a cosa si voglia puntare qui in Italia, forse ora è il caso di diventare tutti gay tanto la popolazione aumenta grazie agli immigrati?


----------



## Hammer (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ah già che inizia il delirio... Vabbè non lo guardo chiaramente, mi consola sapere che c'è Elio


----------



## Hammer (9 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque sembra che Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo, che saranno ospiti "comici", devolveranno il cachet ad associazioni di beneficenza. Molto bravi!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Guardo il festival solo per la canzone di elio, genio assoluto
> 
> Boicotterò il passaggio di quel barbaro disumano di Elton john



stasera non c'è, si esibiscono domani.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2016)

La parte migliore di Sanremo


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

Addirittura canzoni a favore e pro gay (tale Noemi, che non so chi sia).

Qui siamo oltre l'istituto luce.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2016)

Anche questa cosa della Pausini mi è sembrata una sottile propaganda...


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

E' praticamente il Festival dei gay e delle unioni civili.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2016)

Come faziosità l'Istituto luce e l'odierna Rai si equivalgono


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2016)

Il festival del radical chic

Evviva


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ok, ora non è più tanto sottile ahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' praticamente il Festival dei gay e delle unioni civili.



Renzi ringrazia.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

Sta Arisa sembra Totò con la parrucca rossa in testa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2016)

Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo sempre con lo stesso numero, ma grandi lo stesso, mitici


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Febbraio 2016)

E comunque Elton John è li solo come ospite normale eh, non pensate male


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ma Renzi non è invitato?


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ma questi arcobaleni che stranamente hanno i cantanti?


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2016)

Furbi. Hanno "caricato" tutto su Elton John che alla fine non ha detto nulla in quanto fin troppo esposto. Sarebbe stato un bersaglio facile e scontato.

In compenso, hanno deciso di far fare la propaganda ai cantanti in gara.

Ora, però, si dirà:"Avete visto? Elton John non ha detto nulla!!!!".


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2016)

taRocco hunt... Per carità


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Febbraio 2016)

Che degrado sto programma.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Febbraio 2016)

per ora livello delle canzoni bassissimo, m'è piaciuta un po' quella di ruggeri, il resto piattume. 

se anche le altre sono così, gli elii rischiano di nuovo il podio (anche se poi non li faranno mai vincere).


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2016)

Con sta qua sono sei cantanti scesi sul palco con drappi arcobaleno

No, ma non c'è nessuna imposizione di un pensiero unico, non sia mai


----------



## Baggio (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ma la tizia che finisce di cantare e dice ''sta senza pensier'' ? 

Avrà fatto una scommessa con i The Jackal 

Comunque non vedo l'ora di ascoltare il pezzo degli Elii, solo per il fatto di essere composto interamente da 7 ritornelli deve vincere a mani bassissime


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Ma la tizia che finisce di cantare e dice ''sta senza pensier'' ?
> 
> Avrà fatto una scommessa con i The Jackal
> 
> Comunque non vedo l'ora di ascoltare il pezzo degli Elii, solo per il fatto di essere composto interamente da 7 ritornelli deve vincere a mani bassissime



Secondo me sono eroi e arrivano secondi


----------



## Baggio (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ma poi come cavolo gli viene in mente di chiamarla ''Vincere l'odio'' in risposta a ''Perdere l'amore'' di Ranieri


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2016)

Scrivere "family day" sul pirellone? Gesto fascista, quel palazzo lo pagano i cittadini!

Propaganda lgbt spudorata e continuata al festival? Lo paghiamo noi, ma è cccccciusto


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Ma poi come cavolo gli viene in mente di chiamarla ''Vincere l'odio'' in risposta a ''Perdere l'amore'' di Ranieri



Non vedo l'ora che arrivino, sto aspettando solo loro


----------



## kolao95 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ellie Goulding palesemente senza voce


----------



## Kazarian88 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Grandi gli Elio e Le Storie Tese. Idoli e applauditi ripetutamente durante la performance!

Tra poco ci sarà Annalisa, per i seguaci(come me)


----------



## Hellscream (10 Febbraio 2016)

Quant'è bona Annalisa


----------



## Kazarian88 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quant'è bona Annalisa


Quoto e che voce


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Annalisa ha finito... ora posso andare a dormire


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2016)

Sta Noemi, con la canzone pro diritti gay, arriverà minimo in finale.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

madonna raga, ma la Ghenea è tanta tanta roba. Divina.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> madonna raga, ma la Ghenea è tanta tanta roba. Divina.



http://www.milanworld.net/madalina-ghenea-vt1065.html


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> madonna raga, ma la Ghenea è tanta tanta roba. Divina.



Gran corpo, di faccia così così. Mi sembra che si sia un pò imbruttita ultimamente.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Quest'anno a Sanremo mancava la "velina" stupida e cretina. Hanno pensato (bene) di sostituirla con Gabriel Garko.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/madalina-ghenea-vt1065.html



sempre sul pezzo blu


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gran corpo, di faccia così così. Mi sembra che si sia un pò imbruttita ultimamente.




secondo me non la sanno sistemare, ha un fisico comunque da paura ed è altissima. 


Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno a Sanremo mancava la "velina" stupida e cretina. Hanno pensato (bene) di sostituirla con Gabriel Garko.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Scrivere "family day" sul pirellone? Gesto fascista, quel palazzo lo pagano i cittadini!
> 
> Propaganda lgbt spudorata e continuata al festival? Lo paghiamo noi, ma è cccccciusto



Se non ho capito male ieri come super ospite c'era Hozier che è venuto per RI-cantare la sua hit vecchia di 2 anni "Take me to Church" (per altro molto bella)...
Veramente un'edizione così di San Remo non si era mai vista, in pratica la gara è divenuta il contorno di altro...ridicoli..


----------



## Mou (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mi fanno troppo ridere le polemiche contro questo Festival condotto da Carlo Conti, uno che per non essere politicamente scorretto si venderebbe la madre. Vi riempite la bocca di dittatura tender bla bla siete diventati paranoici.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi fanno troppo ridere le polemiche contro questo Festival condotto da Carlo Conti, uno che per non essere politicamente scorretto si venderebbe la madre. Vi riempite la bocca di dittatura tender bla bla siete diventati paranoici.



Ma sì, Neghiamo l'evidenza.


----------



## Mou (12 Febbraio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma sì, Neghiamo l'evidenza.



Quale sarebbe l'evidenza? Con Elton John tutti a masturbarsi a vicenda sbraitando "farà propaganda lbgt col compagno in prima fila scandalo" e poi cosa è successo realmente? NIENTE. Hozier ha fatto grandi proclami pro famiglia arcobaleno? NO.
Paranoie, appunto. Sindrome d'accerchiamento. Manie di persecuzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe l'evidenza? Con Elton John tutti a masturbarsi a vicenda sbraitando "farà propaganda lbgt col compagno in prima fila scandalo" e poi cosa è successo realmente? NIENTE. Hozier ha fatto grandi proclami pro famiglia arcobaleno? NO.
> Paranoie, appunto. Sindrome d'accerchiamento. Manie di persecuzione.



è un festival di san remo che si è schierato apertamente in merito ad un dibattito che attraversa la nazione in questo momento...non neghiamo l'evidenza dai...
Che poi l'abbiano fatto solo per attirare attenzioni su un circo che ormai non interessa a nessuno è probabile..


----------



## Mou (12 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è un festival di san remo che si è schierato apertamente in merito ad un dibattito che attraversa la nazione in questo momento...non neghiamo l'evidenza dai...
> Che poi l'abbiano fatto solo per attirare attenzioni su un circo che ormai non interessa a nessuno è probabile..



"Schierato apertamente" mi sembra una parola forte...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe l'evidenza? Con Elton John tutti a masturbarsi a vicenda sbraitando "farà propaganda lbgt col compagno in prima fila scandalo" e poi cosa è successo realmente? NIENTE. Hozier ha fatto grandi proclami pro famiglia arcobaleno? NO.
> Paranoie, appunto. Sindrome d'accerchiamento. Manie di persecuzione.



Qualche anno fa Povia porta una canzone (orribile, ma non rileva) "antigay": profluvio di polemiche.
Scritta "Family day" sul Pirellone: sommossa popolare.
Festival apertamente schierato per l'approvazione di un DDL all'attenzione delle Camere: manie di persecuzione.
Ok. Proviamo a immaginare se solo uno dei cantanti - uno soltanto - si fosse presentato con una maglietta "pro famiglia", anziché col fiocco multicolore attaccato al microfono. Un putiferio


----------



## Mou (12 Febbraio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Qualche anno fa Povia porta una canzone (orribile, ma non rileva) "antigay": profluvio di polemiche.
> Scritta "Family day" sul Pirellone: sommossa popolare.
> Festival apertamente schierato per l'approvazione di un DDL all'attenzione delle Camere: manie di persecuzione.
> Ok. Proviamo a immaginare se solo uno dei cantanti - uno soltanto - si fosse presentato con una maglietta "pro famiglia", anziché col fiocco multicolore attaccato al microfono. Un putiferio



Su questo siamo d'accordo in verità, i due pesi e due misure non piacciono nemmeno a me. Quello che contesto, però, è il giudicare questo festival "apertamente schierato" quando poi nei fatti stiamo parlando di un nastrino che alcuni cantanti portano sul palco, perché Elton John, Hozier, di propaganda non ne hanno fatta nemmeno un po'.
Trovo più "apertamente schierato" invitare sul palco la coppia gay costretta a sposarsi all'estero, mi pare accadde con Morandi conduttore. Quest'anno invece non vedo granché.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il fatto che si parli più dei gay e degli arcobaleni (da entrambi gli "schieramenti"), piuttosto delle canzoni, spiega già tutto.

Anche perchè le canzoni fanno schifo


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2016)

In base a quello che ho visto direi la Michielin, non ho sentito tutte le canzoni ma mi è parsa la più orecchiabile e poi non vorranno mica mandare Patty Pravo all'Eurovision?! (ma se faranno un concorso come Miss Granny Europa 2016 lei potrebbe partecipare e probabilmente vincere).
Annalisa sempre stupenda


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In base a quello che ho visto direi la Michielin, non ho sentito tutte le canzoni ma mi è parsa la più orecchiabile e poi non vorranno mica mandare Patty Pravo all'Eurovision?! (ma se faranno un concorso come Miss Granny Europa 2016 lei potrebbe partecipare e probabilmente vincere).
> Annalisa sempre stupenda



ma se non sbaglio chi va all'eurofestival non deve aver necessariamente vinto sanremo.
la rai può scegliere uno a caso dei partecipanti.


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma se non sbaglio chi va all'eurofestival non deve aver necessariamente vinto sanremo.
> la rai può scegliere uno a caso dei partecipanti.



Ah ok, pensavo ci andasse il vincitore.
Quindi sceglieranno o la Michielin (che ha fatto pure una canzone per il nuovo Spiderman) o Annalisa, secondo me, il resto non mi pare proprio adatto per quella competizione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho sentito nessuna canzone ma deve vincere Annalisa. Punto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho sentito nessuna canzone ma deve vincere Annalisa. Punto.



È Sanremo non Miss Italia


----------



## Tic (13 Febbraio 2016)

Immagino già Rocco Hunt che vince e va all'Eurofestival


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È Sanremo non Miss Italia



La f deve sempre trionfare su tutto


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Immagino già Rocco Hunt che vince e va all'Eurofestival



E l'Annalisa a casa 
Ma sì dai o Rocco Hunt o Clementino


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2016)

gli elii vestiti da Kiss


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

il primo posto se lo giocheranno gli stadio, la michielin e la coppia caccamo-iurato.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Classifica un po' strana. Ruggieri meritava sicuramente il podio. Tifo la Michielin.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il primo posto se lo giocheranno gli stadio, la michielin e la coppia caccamo-iurato.



...vinceranno gli Stadio.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

per me vincono caccamo-iurato


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

terzi. allora vincono gli stadio


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me vincono caccamo-iurato



Terzi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gli Stadio con il brano "Un giorno mi dirai" hanno vinto il Festival di Sanremo 2016.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

amen


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

Si continua qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/gli-stadi...di-sanremo-2016-video-vt34801.html#post901175


----------

